# Last BMWs with oil dipsticks



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

What are the last few BMWs with engine oil dipsticks?

Here's what I think:

550i - the 4.8 liter V8 engine is _still in production_, and seems to have a dipstick (confirmed in a few posts on the E60 forum like this one: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=345043).

Similarly, the E60 545i had a dipstick until it was replaced by the 550i. You can see the 545's dipstick just barely in this pic:









M Coupe / M Roadster - the S54 engine was used, which first appeared in the E46 M3, and I know that engine has a dipstick. Production of the Z4 based M Coupe / M Roadster ended in 2008

The 3 Series hasn't had a dipstick since production switched to the E9x series in 2005-2006.

The six cylinder E60 5 Series had dipsticks in 2004 (and 2005?) in the 525 and 530 when they had the M54 engines. They switched to the N52 and N54 engines in 2006, which do not have dipsticks.

The Z4 switched to the N series engines when they added "si" to the name in 2006.

The X3 swiched to the N series engine when the added "si" to the name in 2007.

So, is the 550i the last BMW being made with a dipstick (disregarding some of the European market diesel engined BMWs that I think may still have dipsitcks). Have I missed any other recent BMWs that have an oil dipstick?


----------



## _Ethrty-Andy_ (Nov 24, 2008)

dont any of the new ones? i think thats a bad idea! i check my level all the time. understandable in the newer cars, but should those sensors fail and your engine is poked! the sensor should be a backup not a replacement. but who am I? im one consumer that wont be buying a brand new BMW for a good 10 years off (17 atm :thumbup


----------



## Jakked (Feb 6, 2009)

Wait, wait, wait...

You opened your hood? :nono:

You just voided your warranty.


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Ethrty said:


> dont any of the new ones? i think thats a bad idea! i check my level all the time. understandable in the newer cars, but should those sensors fail and your engine is poked! the sensor should be a backup not a replacement. but who am I? im one consumer that wont be buying a brand new BMW for a good 10 years off (17 atm :thumbup


I don't have one and I was actually looking for it when I purchased my car, "how am I going to check the oil?" I guess that is what the iDrive vehicle information section is for LOL


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Jakked said:


> Wait, wait, wait...
> 
> You opened your hood? :nono:
> 
> You just voided your warranty.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## RMK (Nov 15, 2006)

The 2008 550i and newer models don't have dipsticks. Oil level must be checked through I-drive.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

RMK said:


> The 2008 550i and newer models don't have dipsticks. Oil level must be checked through I-drive.


Really, how do you know? Do you or someone you know own one, or do you work on cars? Just trying to verify, as someone else already said the current 550s still have a dipstick.

When looking for a 550i engine picture, I don't see the red dipstick anymore in the location where it was for the 545i. I just wondered if they stopped making it red. If it's black it could still be in the same spot, but it would blend in so you can't see it. :dunno:


----------



## AEC (Jan 19, 2003)

My 2006 550i had a dipstick in the spot you're talking about. You can see it in the picture along the back right of the engine cover.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Our 2008 MINI Cooper has a Dipstick. The 2009's have them too.

















9:02pm and the sun is still up. :yikes:


----------



## cxp (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that the 335d has a dipstick -- can anyone confirm?


----------



## Bonefishmak (Mar 4, 2009)

My 08 335 Sedan does not have a dipstick..and it is law as of 2012 I believe no car will have a dipstick. Not sure about i Drive cars since I do not have it but, you check through your car..I have the center dash display tha tyou can show oil level. Not sure exactly how to get to it again but, they showed me when I bought my car.


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

My 2009 335 doesn't have a dipstick. You can check your oil using the iDrive, if you have iDrive. You would go to vehicle information and then, I think its vehicle status (the section with the graph of the car) and then you click on check oil and it takes a few seconds but it'll give you a bar reading of your oil between a minimum and a maximum point. You can also check it on the BC stalk as well (signal stalk).


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

cxp said:


> I'm pretty sure that the 335d has a dipstick -- can anyone confirm?


according to the owner's manual (available for download at bmwusa.com) they do.


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

cxp said:


> I'm pretty sure that the 335d has a dipstick -- can anyone confirm?


Confirmed :thumbup:

My USA MY2009 built end of April 335d has a dipstick and no electronic version in iDrive.


----------



## 02fireman (May 29, 2008)

335i does not but my fathers 335d does. Now does the X5d?


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

02fireman said:


> 335i does not but my fathers 335d does. Now does the X5d?


same engine as the 335d, so yeah.


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

I kind of wish the cars had both. The electronic one is nice for quick checks, the dip stick is nice for critical/maintenance checks.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Grentz said:


> I kind of wish the cars had both.


My '82 Renault did. Good thing too. Since it was a Renault the electronic one stopped working and the engine leaked oil.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

The ///M cars don't have dipsticks. 



Bonefishmak said:


> My 08 335 Sedan does not have a dipstick..and it is law as of 2012 I believe no car will have a dipstick.


Just another sign of the Apocalypse.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> My '82 Renault did. Good thing too. *Since it was a Renault the electronic one stopped working and the engine leaked oil*.


Naturally. I think the trend continues today.

Drove a Mini in Germany and that had a dipstick as well, but I don't think it is a BMW-developed motor.


----------

